# Is betta breeding/keeping a lot of work?



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

Lately a lot of Betta related threads keeps of popping up, and with the magnificent Bettas in them, it's making me wanting to try keeping and breeding them myself. I tried breeding show guppies before but I gave up after like 5 batch of babies cause you have to keep the males and females separate, so apparently you need like at least 20-30 tanks if you truly want to breed them. Wouldn't it be similar with Bettas? Like at least 1 larger tank for the females and 20 mini bowls for males? And maybe a few breeding tanks and a few tanks for your breeder male and female? Is this really how you do it? Any advise will help and thanks


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

20 mini bowls?
more like a 100+ drip system would be mroe like it!
The smaller the living system, the more water changes! Meaning almost daily!
Otherwise, you'll just fin rot everyone!
But if you got a drip system =) alll purfect~

I tried breeding previously, but trust me.. once they grow, you seirously got no where to put the keepers! but definitely fun and easy~


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> 20 mini bowls?
> more like a 100+ drip system would be mroe like it!
> The smaller the living system, the more water changes! Meaning almost daily!
> Otherwise, you'll just fin rot everyone!
> ...


Sorry for barging in, but wouldn't that depend on the scale at which you want to do it? I mean, if you do it for the cash, then yes you want to raise as many as you can. But if it's just for fun, can't you just pick a dozen or so fry and try to raise only these?


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> 20 mini bowls?
> more like a 100+ drip system would be mroe like it!
> The smaller the living system, the more water changes! Meaning almost daily!
> Otherwise, you'll just fin rot everyone!
> ...


Hmm.. maybe I should just stay with breeding shrimps instead? 100 bowl seems way to much work for me, even if I have to clean them every month? or so. But some bettas really do look pretty


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

AvianAquatics said:


> Hmm.. maybe I should just stay with breeding shrimps instead? 100 bowl seems way to much work for me, even if I have to clean them every month? or so. But some bettas really do look pretty


Ha ha we posted at the exact same time. See my comment up there. I don't see why you'd need to do it on such a large scale if it's just for the fun of it.


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Ha ha we posted at the exact same time. See my comment up there. I don't see why you'd need to do it on such a large scale if it's just for the fun of it.


Yeah true but all the good looking bettas are like the show quality ones. Then if I get the expensive Bettas it seems to make more since to mass breed them. But maybe I'll try the fun method and see how much patients I have  With shrimp you just add 20, do your weekly cleaning and they are fine, but I think breeding Bettas take A LOT more work and I'll probably give up 1/2 way


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Even without the fry, it can be a lot of work just maintaining the breeding stock. The fry are more work on top of that.

Steve


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

HAHA! We all know this hobby well enough.. you know you don't end with just a few bettas if you're breeding! =) LOL!
I remember when I had 4 breeding tanks going on and around 50+ betta cubes... trust me.. it wuz not fun getting off work and going home! LoL!

But like the others said, you don't have to keep em all, you can just trade them off, sell em or even get some store credits right?
But then again.. my personal opinion.. you'll be keeping quite a few, even if it's only 20 in betta boxes, it's still ALOT!


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

Raising good looking bettas = min. 1 gallon containers with water changes every other day at least.

Drip system, you can make a mini one that can fit about 20 for cheap with some shoeboxes and stuff from home depot. Then get a predator fish and cull to ~two pairs/spawn. You can keep a really nice show line this way.

It's much more complicated than that and much more work, but read up and breed up!


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

bettas are too much for for so little.sure there pretty, but the babys are not. and the pay off is nill. go some kind of chiclid and you wont be disappointed


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

breed killifish.... easyer! and just as pretty as betta's and less work... 

Lots of fun too!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) Or breed and raise congo tetras! They won't be worth much, but they are definitely amazing!


----------



## fishclubgirl (Apr 29, 2010)

I should not reply to this topic,lol. As bettas are my passion, it's never work to change the jars and I could look at my pretty fish all day. One of the things that saves time is to be breeding other species too so I have food for all of them. As for making money breeding bettas, not really. However, seeing one of my dragon pk babies, priceless......


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

breed african cichlids, colorful mouthbrooders ftw


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

Hn, sounds way too much work for me. Maybe I'll breed them when I see a really nice male? We'll see..


----------

